# Alex's Fish



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

so while i was at Alex's house i took pics for him of his loved fish!!

Enjoy:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

More Pics:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Man your camera takes wicked pictures. Thanks for coming by peter!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Impressive bunch of fish! Like the EBJD the most I must admit...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

alex did mention he wanted to sell the EBJD......


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yeah? I'd be interested depending on a few things. What's the size, sex and aggression level of the fish? I heard EBJD are less aggressive than regular ones.... Alex PM me if you're gonna sell him/her.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! great pictures Peter


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Laurie. i made him clean the glass befor so the pics turned out really nice.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The tiny details/patterns on the Red Shoulders are amazing


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> The tiny details/patterns on the Red Shoulders are amazing


By far why i love them the best. They show so much detail. Even more so than red severums.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

= WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!

Beautiful nice healthy thick fish - just look at those eyes!!!

Nice job, Alex - you're taking really good care of them and it sure does show


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful shots of some stunning fish!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great shots of great looking fish! Glad I was able to get some fry from you


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you everybody! 

Anxious to get these guys downstairs!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

so these are the lucky guys that are going in that mega tank! itll be an ocean for them all lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish!


----------

